
RethinkDB Performance Report - dalanmiller
https://rethinkdb.com/blog/rethinkdb-performance-report/
======
hitr
The numbers seems to be orders of magnitude better than MongoDB for YCSB
.Arguably MongoDB is currently the most widely used NoSQL DB if I am not
mistaken.In the past i have seen articles that Mongo is faster
[https://juristat.com/blog/a-comparison-of-mongodb-and-
rethin...](https://juristat.com/blog/a-comparison-of-mongodb-and-rethinkdb-
with-patent-data). Also the Wikipedia articles states that monho is faster
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/RethinkDB](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/RethinkDB)

I have not used RethinkDB but used MongoDB in the past .Is there major
advantage or disadvantage for RethinkDB over MongoDB?

~~~
pbarnes_1
I last used RethinkDB in the 2.0.x series, but it was quite slow (~1000
inserts/second across a 3 node cluster of SSD based 2xE5-2620's).

Maybe things have changed.

